# MeteoPSIria



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 00:25)

Olá a todos,

não sei se será o local correcto, se não for peço à moderação que o mova!
Bem, há algum tempo que tenho trabalhado neste projecto, agora que começa a ficar mais "composto" apresento o mesmo a toda a comunidade.

Não se acanhem com as criticas, sugestões etc. o mesmo continua em melhoramento. Pretendo que seja um local de consulta de dados e partilha de experiências (futuramente) para qualquer visitante/habitante da Póvoa de Santa Iria.

http://meteopsiria.altervista.org/


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2018 às 07:48)

remember disse:


> Não se acanhem com as criticas, sugestões etc. o mesmo continua em melhoramento. Pretendo que seja um local de consulta de dados e partilha de experiências (futuramente) para qualquer visitante/habitante da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
> http://meteopsiria.altervista.org/


Para início acho que está muito bom. Parabéns!
Simples, de leitura rápida, com o essencial que se pretende neste tipo de página.
Com mais tempo poderás colocar (se for possível) os dados por exemplo a negrito, isto para os salientar do resto do texto:


> Temperatura actual: *17.1 °C*
> Tendência da Temperatura: *Stable* (podes mudar para "Estável")
> Temperatura mínima: *16.7 °C* às 00:02 (h) do dia 10 Novembro 2018 (por exemplo: às 00.02h - o resto não será necessário já que será sempre relativo ao dia actual)
> Temperatura máxima: *17.3 °C* às 05:10 (h) do dia 10 Novembro 2018


Da minha parte também pretendo criar uma página mas a preguiça não deixa...
Os sítios do wunderground e PWS não tem qualidade a meu ver - a informação aparece por defeito em sistema imperial e há configurações péssimas, pouco amigas do utilizador.


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Nov 2018 às 10:09)

Parabens @remember . Gostei do que vi. Um bonito trabalho. Pelo que me parece, falta só o pluviometro aí a bombar.


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 19:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para início acho que está muito bom. Parabéns!
> Simples, de leitura rápida, com o essencial que se pretende neste tipo de página.
> Com mais tempo poderás colocar (se for possível) os dados por exemplo a negrito, isto para os salientar do resto do texto:
> 
> ...


Obrigado, pelas sugestões, logo que possa vou fazer essas alterações, tenho que mudar o plugin, por causa de algumas traduções.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 20:00)

Parabéns, @remember, o site, está bastante acessível e informativo, continua de excelente trabalho.


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 23:00)

ct1gnd disse:


> Parabens @remember . Gostei do que vi. Um bonito trabalho. Pelo que me parece, falta só o pluviometro aí a bombar.





Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, @remember, o site, está bastante acessível e informativo, continua de excelente trabalho.



Obrigado aos dois pelas palavras! @ct1gnd obrigado pelo reparo, nem tinha reparado, falta o gráfico da precipitação


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 11:28)

Não dá para mudar o nome?  A sério que só vejo MeteoP Síria... 
Parece-me bem, "limpinho" e com a info que se quer. Parabéns pela dedicação


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Não dá para mudar o nome?  A sério que só vejo MeteoP Síria...
> Parece-me bem, "limpinho" e com a info que se quer. Parabéns pela dedicação


Obrigado, trabalhei em prol da população e de qualquer utilizador que queira consultar o website, apesar das limitações que reconheço na informação do projecto.

Dar dá, mas era mais porque Póvoa (s) existem muitas. E depois porque os websites são mais fáceis de decorar com nomes mais pequenos, daí encurtar.

Já reparei no site que nalgumas partes, está tudo junto, mas o objectivo é a separação de meteo e psiria.

O problema é ter que mudar tudo de novo, trabalho, duas vezes.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, trabalhei em prol da população e de qualquer utilizador que queira consultar o website, apesar das limitações que reconheço na informação do projecto.
> 
> Dar dá, mas era mais porque Póvoa (s) existem muitas. E depois porque os websites são mais fáceis de decorar com nomes mais pequenos, daí encurtar.
> 
> ...


Não te maces então, eu é que sou um chato com estas coisas  É o que dá ter revisto um livro com 300 páginas há pouco tempo...


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 21:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Não te maces então, eu é que sou um chato com estas coisas  É o que dá ter revisto um livro com 300 páginas há pouco tempo...


Na boinha, vou ver o texto para separar... Já reparei na página inicial está tudo junto. Isto agora com o tempo melhora-se, obrigado mais uma vez pela opinião 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 21:22)

remember disse:


> Na boinha, vou ver o texto para separar... Já reparei na página inicial está tudo junto. Isto agora com o tempo melhora-se, obrigado mais uma vez pela opinião
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


De nada


----------



## ct1gnd (12 Nov 2018 às 00:41)

Agora está tudo a bombar,  com o pluviometro a funcionar também.  Parabéns mais uma vez.


----------



## remember (12 Nov 2018 às 23:20)

ct1gnd disse:


> Agora está tudo a bombar,  com o pluviometro a funcionar também.  Parabéns mais uma vez.



Obrigado, quem quiser saber mais sobre o projecto, pode questionar o que entender, terei todo o gosto em ajudar/explicar!
Este plugin que utilizo em wordpress, funciona com outras estações, tais como: WeatherFlow, BloomSky etc. mais informação


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Nov 2018 às 00:16)

@remember posso dar uma sujestão? Devias colocar o endereço do site, na tua assinatura.


----------



## fablept (13 Nov 2018 às 00:50)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, quem quiser saber mais sobre o projecto, pode questionar o que entender, terei todo o gosto em ajudar/explicar!
> Este plugin que utilizo em wordpress, funciona com outras estações, tais como: WeatherFlow, BloomSky etc. mais informação


Parabéns pelo website 

Só umas sugestões em WordPress:
- Segurança - caso não tenhas nenhum plugin de segurança, recomendo o Wordfence. Uma boa password evita problemas no futuro.
- Formulário de Contacto - sempre útil em caso de utilizador querer contactar te, recomendo o Contact Form 7 (permite integração do Recaptcha, para evitar spam)
- Vejo que já utilizas Yoast SEO


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2018 às 15:18)

Boa iniciativa @remember, parabéns!

Podes registar a tua estação no Troposfera!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Nov 2018 às 15:52)

Estava a ver que isso não saia cá para fora my friend, conseguiste colocar uns gráficos para as variáveis à maneira, e o bug no meteoware acerca dos dados do vento também está corrigido  Agora só pode melhorar com o dia a dia, parabéns  Está muito bom, simples e eficaz como se quer!


----------



## remember (13 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

Obrigado, @ct1gnd , @fablept  e @MSantos pelas vossas sugestões!



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Estava a ver que isso não saia cá para fora my friend, conseguiste colocar uns gráficos para as variáveis à maneira, e o bug no meteoware acerca dos dados do vento também está corrigido  Agora só pode melhorar com o dia a dia, parabéns  Está muito bom, simples e eficaz como se quer!



Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho, sim o meteoware estava com alguns bugs, então tive que trabalhar de outra forma e encontrei este plugin maravilhoso que interage com a estação.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 16:03)

Primeiro post do blog publicado, aceitam-se críticas, sugestões etc.

Pretendo com este blog partilhar algumas experiências, com gadgets e outras coisas relacionadas com o dia a dia de todos nós.


http://meteopsiria.altervista.org/blog/

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 13:58)

Olá a todos,

2019 vai começar com algumas novidades, para o projecto que tenho vindo a desenvolver, dado que as assinaturas diminuíram de tamanho vou passar a disponibilizar esses dados no portal da estação. Assim qualquer um poderá consultar dados de uma maneira mais "amigável" e intuitiva através de gráficos e widgets.
Espero também conseguir ir actualizando o blog, coisa que não têm acontecido por falta de tempo.


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 16:09)

Alterações recentes:

- Links para WU, PWS e netatmo weathermap.
- Consultas diárias de dados por estações do ano (temperatura, humidade, precipitação, pressão atmosférica e brevemente vento).
- Os resumos passam a ser feitos no site da estação, não deixando de partilhar os dados mais relevantes no tópico respectivo de cada mês.

Quando tiver o wind gauge voltarei a partilhar dados no site e no fórum, o mesmo vai ser trocado por um novo.


----------



## remember (2 Mai 2019 às 21:43)

Novas funcionalidades na página principal do projecto e outras que ainda estão em actualização para breve.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------

